# Bob1029's setup...



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Current equipment:

Sharp Aquos lc32d62u
Onkyo TX-NR901
Behringer EP-2500
Polk RTi12, CSi5, FXi5

and... the "media center" its all attached to:

Intel c2d e6300 @ 3.06 GHZ
2GB Corsair memory
Nvidia 7800gtx
Bluegears b-enspirer
>1Tb HDD storage

Planning on: 
1. New house
2. Sonosub based upon rl-p18
3. onkyo nr-905
4. 1080p projector
5. dedicated ht


----------

